

Ask HN: Does the word engineer matter? - craked5

Hey HN :) I am a student from Portugal currently taking an IT degree. 
This is almost exactly the same as Computer Engineering but its a bit more pratical and the main diference is the lack of 2 math courses and one physics course.
I just want to ask if i should change to the Computer Engineering degree, if that would make a diference in the future in the job market.<p>Thanks!
======
MichaelCrawford
In the US, it is quite common for just anyone to call themselves a "Software
Engineer". This gives one an air of respectability over "Computer Programmer".
There is no particular qualification required to call oneself a "Software
Engineer" though it would help to read a book like "Learn Java in 21 Days".

My understanding is that in Canada, it is a civil offense to denote yourself
as an engineer of any sort unless you have a license. For that reason when I
was employed by an industrial control systems firms, none of the computer
programmers were called engineers, they were called computer programmers. Our
engineers were all the Canadian equivalent of america's Professional
Engineers.

I call myself a Software Engineer because I regard my work as being of the
required caliber. My degree is in physics and my software expertise is largely
self-taught.

------
iamjdg
Engineering programs in North America must be accredited by either ABET (USA)
or APEG (Canada) in order to use the term engineering in the degree. After
this you must pass tests from these organizations to legally use the word
engineer in your job title.

So in North America they would see it as a difference. Often there are
agreements between ABET or APEG and other countries the local engineering
association (Portugal in your case).

I think for getting a first job and maximizing your salary with your first
job, it would matter. As time goes on and you gain experience, it will matter
less, especially for Computer Engineering.

------
kngspook
I don't know about the Portuguese job market, but in Silicon Valley, I think
it would make a difference. (At least at a first glance; you could probably
explain it away to an individual -- but the problem would be getting to the
point where you would have the opportunity to talk to them.)

If you're not highly adverse to math and physics, I would make the switch.

